# Sennes FR: Größenauswahl -- extremer Reach



## FloImSchnee (27. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin kurz davor ein Sennes FR zu bestellen. 
Eingesetzt wird's sowohl für normale Touren, als auch Tragetouren, als auch Bikeparktage werden. 

Ich bin 192cm groß bei 91cm Schrittlänge und fahre derzeit ein 2010er Canyon Torque, das ein 610mm langes Oberrohr hat und dessen Reach bei etwa 425mm liegen dürfte. 
Das Rad ist für mich sicher eher auf der kleinen Seite. 

Nun zum Sennes: 
Sennes FR, Gr. M: 585mm Oberrohr, 447mm Reach
Sennes FR, Gr. L: 612mm Oberrohr, 481mm (!) Reach
Geometrietabelle: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesFR-GeoChart.pdf

Vom Oberrohr her würde mir das L passen, vom Reach her vermutlich eher das M. 
Die 481mm Reach des Large-Rahmens machen mich ratlos, kaum ein anderer Enduro/DH-Rahmen am Markt ist dermaßen lang. 
(bloß das sehr spezielle Mondraker Dune ist ähnlich lang)

Fürchte, dass mir das M beim Hochtreten deutlich zu kurz wäre, und das L für's Runterfahren womöglich zu wenig verspielt. 

Wie haben sich die bisherigen Sennes-Eigner entschieden, und wie sind eure Erfahrungen? 

Herzlichen Dank!

lg Flo


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2014)

Hast du nicht gerade auch etwas anderes zum Spielen bestellt? Dann würd ich das L nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (28. September 2014)

Nun, das Capra würde ev. wieder abbestellt. 
(das Sennes wär bikeparktauglicher)


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2014)

Mogst es nit dawoaten ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Oktober 2014)

Also ich find 480 Reach schon angenehm (Fanes) , grad im vergleich zum Torque vorher mit nur 430 Reach ist es eine wahre Wohltat. Bin aber auch 10 cm größer.
Reach und OR Länge haben ja nur über den (extrem steilen) Sitzwinkel miteinander zu tun. Das virtuelle"Oberrohr" ist daher effektiv beim M immer noch länger als bei deinem Torque (ich sass mal auf einem 2010er Torque in L, das war winzig!)...

Nur das Gewicht ... ich hab echt Angst wenn ich ein Alutech mal wo länger bergauf tragen soll  .


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2014)

ach...papperla-poppen...
hab an meinem Nicolai auch extra nen CCDB Coil und ne Hammerschmidt montiert,
damit ich bergauf nicht all zu schnell trage.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Oktober 2014)

Hab das Rad mittlerweile zwei Wochen und gewöhne mich immer mehr dran. 
Beim Schnellfahren ist der längere Rahmen und der Staubsaugerhinterbau eine Wohltat. (verdammt ist das Ding schnell, bergab!)
Beim technischen Fahren wird's auch immer besser und das Springen wird auch langsam wieder. 

Das Torque war natürlich schon wesentlich spielerischer - keine Überraschung - aber in Summe ist's echt _geil_, das Sennes!
Womit ich mir noch schwer tue: hohe Bunnyhops, bzw. generell abdrücken an kleinen Hindernissen.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann ja überhaupt nicht springen, aber mit dem Vivid Coil springt die Fanes von alleine (und kickt auch nicht). 
Zugstufe weit genug auf?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Oktober 2014)

Haha, naja, wenn ich die Zugstufe auf "Springgingkerl" (Übersetzung: Springbock) umstellen würde, hätte ich beim Schnellfahren keine Freude mehr.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2014)

Ne kann ich so nicht sagen beim Vivid, zusammen mit der Float vorne habe ich auch am Rumpelfreeride am Okopf die Zugstufe ziemlich weit offen machen müssen, um Tempo halten zu können (um dem Kumpel mit dem Capra mit komplett BOS folgen zu können). Das passt schon. War echt überrascht, was eine zweistufige Zugstufe so kann.


----------

